# Fa News: Jamie Fox 4 Bbw's



## JaytheFA (Feb 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwLxNYx-IIA

"JAYTHEFA"
WWW.TRUEFA.BIZ


----------



## joh (Feb 1, 2010)

Umm what? Are you referring to the women who dances on stage (I can't really gather what is really happening due to the quality of the video)?


----------

